# Airless sprayer



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So anytime I've tried spraying lacquer, I've used a hvlp sprayer on my compressor....last night I used my brother in laws airless sprayer to finish a tv stand I built a few months ago....looks like ill be buying an airless sprayer. I'm never spraying with an air compressor again....it's like night and day!!!!


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Amen to that, I jut posted I'd never go back.
You get the volume you need to put a wet sheen on any large piece all at once.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think an airless puts out too much volume for my taste. I prefer a in-between sprayer, a pressure pot with a conventional sprayer.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

A pressure pot is nice and gives the same results, no air mixed in with lacquer sucked out of a cup.
There are industrial pots that put out the same volume as airless piston pumps, and there are diaphram airless pumps that put out less volume than industrial air pots.
All of them have volume adjustments.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot imagine using an airless sprayer for a lacquer finish. In years past I have done a lot of spraying with one and just does not seen the tool I would use for woodworking finishes.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It worked like a dream, the one he has puts out .39 gpm, but the one I think I'll get puts out .25 gpm. The finish is like glass, with no thinning needed.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

You don't have to imagine it George, I can show you factories and production shops where they are indispensable.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I think i've narrowed down my choices to the refurb units of these models.....anyone have either or tried them? 

Amazon.com: Graco Magnum X5 (262800) Airless Paint Sprayer: Home Improvement

Titan XT250 Reconditioned Airless Paint Sprayer, 2800 psi Maximum Pressure, 0.25 GPM Flow Rate - Amazon.com


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> So I think i've narrowed down my choices to the refurb units of these models.....anyone have either or tried them?
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Graco-Magnum-262800-Airless-Sprayer/dp/B0026SR0FW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372645583&sr=8-1&keywords=graco+x5
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Titan-Reconditioned-Airless-Sprayer-Pressure/dp/B003UB1G3Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1372645674&sr=1-1&keywords=titan+sprayer


You also might want to look at this. http://www.harborfreight.com/58-horsepower-airless-paint-sprayer-kit-60600.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I cannot imagine using an airless sprayer for a lacquer finish. In years past I have done a lot of spraying with one and just does not seen the tool I would use for woodworking finishes.
> 
> George


It works pretty good if you have large cabinets where you are covering a big area. I had a lot of difficulty on smaller cabinets especially on the inside getting runs in the finish.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I use a Graco Magnum X7, great gun.:thumbsup:
That one is plenty sufficient to spray lacquer.
It is also a piston pump also I believe?
I have had both pistons and diaphragms. 
Diaphragms are touchier, lose their prime, pistons are more reliable.
These look to be both pistons, good choice IMHO.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'm leaning toward the graco....just because of the brand.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> It works pretty good if you have large cabinets where you are covering a big area. I had a lot of difficulty on smaller cabinets especially on the inside getting runs in the finish.


Which airless do you have?








 







.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The sprayer I used this week was a nova 390...which has more output than needed for lacquer, so that played into me picking a smaller one for my next purchase.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> It works pretty good if you have large cabinets where you are covering a big area. I had a lot of difficulty on smaller cabinets especially on the inside getting runs in the finish.


This is why I spray everything laying flat and assemble dry for perfect results.
This of course forces you to learn different assembly techniques.
You can compromise and leave backs off, spray them separately and attach later.
Spraying into a 3 sided corner and getting coverage with no runs is almost impossible.
As I've said the bottom line is everyone gets used to doing it the way they get the best results.
You have to learn, (I was trained) to spray rapidly (keep moving) with an airless.
I've seen a lot of self-taught people spray with the tip orientated so the pattern is horizontal when holding the gun vertical, this doesn't work well at all.
Your wrist has almost 180 degrees of motion let to right, as opposed to 45 or less up and down.
Breaking that habit will allow you to maneuver the gun quickly around corners for a more even coverage and far less runs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Which airless do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sprayer I have is a Titan XT250 however I've never sprayed anything but latex in it. A number of years ago I had a company that had me finish the millwork for an airport terminal which I used their equipment. They had two sprayers, one set up with a vinyl sealer and the other with a catalyzed lacquer. I paid no attention to what brand equipment it was but it was a far better and more expensive sprayers than the Titan I have. I suspect the Titan would spray lacquer much the same but I have a pressure pot and believe I can control the volume better with it.


----------

